# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Angelica the herb sought

## Dumblabrat

:Confused: 
I have been looking for glace Angelica (it is a herb that is used in desserts and baking) in Cape Town but have had absolutely no luck. It was a popular herb that was used often in the 60s etc but seems to be out of fashion now.
Does anybody know who sells it please? I am also keen to try and acquire some seeds to plant or even seedlings ready to be transplanted.
Thanks and cheers

----------


## Sham

You can buy glaced Angelica at Osman's Spices in Gatesville, Rylands in Cape Town.

----------


## sneakie

You can get seed from http://www.plant-world-seeds.com/sto...FamWtAodYgEA4w

----------

